
Facebook was called a 'chaos factory' and maker of 'data voodoo dolls' - SirLJ
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-tim-cook-chaos-factory-roger-mcnamee-voodoo-dolls-2019-6
======
60654
While the article mentioned McNamee and "Zucked", on the topic of behavioral
manipulation strategy by big tech, there's a _much_ better, more thorough
recent book: _The Age of Surveillance Capitalism_ by Shoshana Zuboff, a
professor emerita of economics at Harvard. It's an excellent analysis of what
big tech is doing, and where it's heading.

Just one quote from an interview in this review:

[https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jan/20/shoshana-...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jan/20/shoshana-
zuboff-age-of-surveillance-capitalism-google-facebook)

> "It is no longer enough to automate information flows about us; the goal now
> is to automate us. These processes are meticulously designed to produce
> ignorance by circumventing individual awareness and thus eliminate any
> possibility of self-determination. As one data scientist explained to me,
> “We can engineer the context around a particular behaviour and force change
> that way… We are learning how to write the music, and then we let the music
> make them dance.” This power to shape behaviour for others’ profit or power
> is entirely self-authorising. It has no foundation in democratic or moral
> legitimacy, as it usurps decision rights and erodes the processes of
> individual autonomy that are essential to the function of a democratic
> society."

~~~
entropea
People continuously call this stuff out throughout history, but it goes
ignored by the general public and we keep pushing further down a dark path of
unregulated madness for profit. How much are these companies destroying
natural social processes and democracy itself for their own capital & power
gain?

At least we can turn our RGB lights off when we're not home.

